# Gaggi Selecta Deluxe - water flow problem



## SteveSeeds (Oct 7, 2014)

I descaled my Gaggia Selecta Deluxe and although water flows through the wand it will not flow through the head. Just a few drips. I'm removed and cleaned the mesh grill. That was not the problem.

Help please!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Did it work properly before you descaled it? If yes, how did you descale it?

Can you hear the pump come on when you press the brew switch?

Sounds like some sort of blockage, unfortunately this machine has no OPV so you cant backflush it.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I have this machine in possession to sort out this very problem!

Going to have to give it a good soak in descaler and take the shower plate holder off - probably gunged full of sh!t...

Will let you know if I have any success.


----------



## SteveSeeds (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks.

Yes, it was working before I descaled. I can't remember the brand, but I used a specialist coffee machine descaler.

The pump comes on when I press the brew switch (very noisily), but then after a short time (say a minute or two) cuts out and goes quiet.


----------



## SteveSeeds (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks. The shower plate on mine was gunged up. But even with it clean (or not on) there's still no real flow.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Pump could be knackered, or there is an obstruction in the group somewhere. That descaling product may have been to powerful for a small machine.

Can you take the top off? Check there are no leaks or anything there. Then remove the shower screen and carefully see how far into the group you can get.

There is a Gaggia servicer who posts here occasionally, he might have some more ideas.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Almost certainly your outlet valve has blocked, when descaling these you need to remove it. First remove disc and holding plate then need 13mm socket to remove valve. Then flush water through boiler until clear while soaking valve in descaler.


----------

